# Welcome to Coral Realm! (underwater theme park painting.)



## LouisFrancois (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi guys!

This painting was done in acrylic on a 30 x 40 inch canvas. Photo quality isn't great, but only due to the fact that I had to compress it to post it on the forum.



I wanted to portray a rich and unique environment in which there is way more than initially meets the eye, and I love theme parks! Each humanoid-shaped "coral" section represents a particular feeling/personality trait as well as ride (with tiny scuba diver park guests.), almost trying to trick the viewer into thinking (at least initially/intuitively.) that the theme park elements/sea creatures are just part of the varied plant-life.


Upper-left corner: Optimistic/Naive, based on carnival-octopus spin rides,
Upper-right corner: Competitive/Hard-edged, based on go-kart racing, only with mini-submersibles instead (watch out for the crustaceans.)
Bottom-left: Calm/reasonable, based on relaxing ferris wheel, with a rather ethereal flair. 
Bottom-right: Wicked/Cyncial, based on thrilling roller coasters. 

I feel like the bottom two rides are "deeper"/more serious reflections of there upper counterparts, one in a positive light (the meditative one, shedding the naive aspects for more wisdom), and the other negative (the dark side of competition, if you will.).

I wanted to sea creatures, color-scheme, and most of all plant-life and coral to emulate these personalities.Save
Save​


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

You certainly fit a lot of detail without making it look cluttered, I believe you achieved your two part goal. I would not have read the moods correctly but I still enjoy the view. Love your use of color, nice and bold.


----------

